# Huffman Airflyte



## 1vintage (Feb 23, 2011)

I have ladies Huffman Airflyte, about 1950 with skip tooth crank, that was found in an uncles garage and I'm trying to decide to keep it or sell it as is. The bike ride great and appears to be all there, with the exception of head lite. I haven't had much luck in the research dept and I'm hoping to get some help from you guys. I have attached some pics and hope they will help. 

Thanks


----------

